# Verschaukelt von Computeruniverse



## Andorphine (7. Oktober 2016)

+++ Disclaimer:  die hier soll ausdrücklich keine Rechtsberatung werden, nur ein Erfahrungsaustausch +++

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe hier einen verzwickten Fall mit Computeruniverse und würde mich sehr über eure Tips (keine Rechtsberatung bitte) freuen. 

Mitte September habe ich bei computeruniverse einen Dell s2417dg bestellt. Da ich seit nunmehr neun Jahren in den Niederlanden lebe und arbeite, habe ich natürlich meine Amsterdammer Rechnungs- und Lieferanschrift angegeben und für den Internationalen Versand mit UPS 14,99€ gelatzt (alles per Vorkasse bezahlt).

Nun kam es so, dass am Tag nach Geldeingang bei CU eine Mail bei mir einging, die Versand nach Köln angab (an mein Elternhaus - wo ich seit Jahren keinen Wohnsitz mehr habe). Daraufhin habe ich sofort bei CU angerufen um den möglichen Fehler aufzudecken. Hier wurde mir aber versichert, dass der Monitor unterwegs nach Amsterdam sei und ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen brauche (der Mitarbeiter am Telefon hat sogar noch Rücksprache mit der verantwortlichen Abteilung gehalten). 

Am Tag drauf bekam ich dann eine Email, dass der Monitor in Köln zugestellt wurde O_o. Schöne ******** dachte ich, und rief nochmals bei CU an mit der Bitte das zu klären und mir gerne meinen Monitor zukommen zu lassen. Mir wurde ein Rückruf in Kürze versprochen, was jedoch nicht geschah, daher rief ich wieder an und erhielt eine reichlich freche email zurück, in der mir nahegelegt wurde, dass es doch die einfachste Lösung wäre, wenn meine Mutter mir den Monitor nach Amsterdam schicken würde (auf eigene Kosten... = 22,99€ mit DHL) und sie mir einen 10€ Gutschein für meinen nächsten Einkauf anbieten könnten. Ich dachte ich werd nicht mehr und mailte zurück, dass wenn sie dass denn so lösen wollen würden zwei Dinge unabdingbar wären: 

a) Das CU mir die Differenz zwischen innerdeutschem Standardversand und den durch mich gezahlten Internationalen Versand erstattet (logisch, die Leistung haben sie ja nie erbracht)
b) Das sie die Versandkosten nach Amsterdam erstatten würden (auch logisch).

Darauf habe ich auch nach wiederholten Mails nie eine Antwort erhalten und wurde am Telefon stets abgewimmelt ("wir müssen das eben klären und rufen zurück").
Da ich beruflich schnell einen Monitor mit hoher Bildwiederholrate nötig hatte, bin ich letztendlich selbst mit dem Auto nach Köln gefahren um den Monitor einzusammeln (260km pro Strecke). Da meine Mutter sich momentan von einem Hüftbruch erholt war es keine Option sie mit einem 10kg Paket zur Post zu schicken und die Kosten auch noch selbst zu tragen.

Für mich ist es deutlich, CU hats komplett versemmelt und ist nun nicht einmal bereit das Ganze auszubügeln. Ich werde von dem Laden komplett ignoriert (Email, Telefon, Twitter) und mir sind kosten durch CU entstanden (internationale Telefonate, Trip nach Köln, Internationaler Versand der nicht erfolgte), auf denen ich nun sitze. Ganz zu schweigen von der Tatsache, dass CU einfach mal ein per Vorkasse bezahltes 500€+ Gerät quer durch die Republik an eine Falsche Adresse im falschen Land liefert. Da sie mich komplett ignorieren, weiss ich nicht so recht was ich noch machen kann. Natürlich werde ich niederschmetternde Rezensionen auf den gängigen Portalen schreiben, aber mir wäre mehr daran gelegen, den ganzen Mist aus der Welt zu schaffen. Habt ihr noch eine Idee, was ich tun könnte?

Das mit schlimmste an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass kein einziger der Mitarbeiter von CU, die ich bisher gesprochen habe auch nur annähernd eine Entschuldigung über die Lippen gebracht hat... Komischer Verein.


----------



## Combi (7. Oktober 2016)

tja,da stellt sich mir aber die frage....warum war die alte adresse noch hinterlegt?
da hatte einer seine daten bei cu nicht auf den aktuellen stand gebracht.
ich nehme stark an,dass du klick,klick,klick...das ding gekauft hast und nichts aktualisiert hast,so wird der artikel zur letzten adresse geschickt,
wo zuletzt von bestellt wurde.


----------



## Malkolm (7. Oktober 2016)

Grundsätzliches für die Kommunikation:
1. Tipp: Mach es schriftlich.
2. Tipp: Freundlich bleiben.
3. Tipp: Setze Fristen.

In deinem speziellen Fall:
Stelle alle Kosten auf die du hattest, wobei da wohl lediglich die Fahrtkosten erheblich wären, und alle Posten, die du bezahlt aber nicht erhalten hast. Schicke diese Aufstellung mit Bitte um entsprechenden Ausgleich innerhalb von zwei Wochen (das ist eine angemessene Frist) an CU. Im Endeffekt hast du, so meine Einschätzung, aber keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf und musst auf kulantes Handeln seitens CU hoffen.

Für das nächste Mal:
Lieferung an eine falsche Adresse ist das Problem des Händlers, nicht deines. Mache es nicht zu deinem, indem du selbst irgendwohin fährst um es einzusammeln. Natürlich hätte es länger gedauert (Rückversand + Neuversand), aber hätte dich nur Nerven aber keinen Cent gekostet.


----------



## flotus1 (7. Oktober 2016)

Der Drops scheint ja seitens des Anbieters schon gelutscht. Was bleibt (falls denn alles so war wie beschrieben) ist der Gang zur Verbraucherschutzzentrale und danach zum Anwalt.
Ich denke schon dass man hier als Käufer ein paar Rechte hat wenn der Anbieter an eine falsche Adresse versendet. Es war ja mehr oder weniger nur Zufall dass an eine Adresse gesendet wurde zu der der TE noch Zugriff hat. Würden dort nicht die Eltern wohnen hätte der Verkäufer ja den Salat.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Oktober 2016)

Falls du dir aber nicht, wie bereits angemerkt, etwas zu Schulden kommen liessest wie durch eine falsche Adressangabe, kannst du dich ja mal an die c´t wenden, die interessieren sich für solche Geschichten, kontaktieren ggf. auch die Firma und machen das sogar öffentlich.


----------



## Andorphine (7. Oktober 2016)

Combi schrieb:


> tja,da stellt sich mir aber die frage....warum war die alte adresse noch hinterlegt?
> da hatte einer seine daten bei cu nicht auf den aktuellen stand gebracht.
> ich nehme stark an,dass du klick,klick,klick...das ding gekauft hast und nichts aktualisiert hast,so wird der artikel zur letzten adresse geschickt,
> wo zuletzt von bestellt wurde.



Ich habe sogar nen neuen account erstellt, da ich nicht mal mehr wusste dort jemals zuvor bestellt zu haben. Den scheinen sie mit meinem alten zusammengewürfelt zu haben. Da ich jedoch eine Bestellbestätigung mit der korrekten niederländischen Liefer- und Rechnungsadresse habe, kann ich ausschliessen, dass der Fehler bei mir lag. 



Malkolm schrieb:


> Grundsätzliches für die Kommunikation:
> 1. Tipp: Mach es schriftlich.
> 2. Tipp: Freundlich bleiben.
> 3. Tipp: Setze Fristen.
> ...



Besagte Forderungen stellte ich auch erst via mail, welche jedoch gnadenlos ignoriert wurde. Aber das mit den Fristen ist eine gute Idee. Danke!


----------



## drstoecker (7. Oktober 2016)

Mich interessiert auch wo die alte Adresse herkommt? Und wenn deine Daten aktuell gewesen wären dann hätte ich das Teil als wiederruf zurück geschickt und woanders bestellt wenn der Fehler bei cu gelegen hat. Ich denke auch das du auf deinen Kosten sitzen bleibst.


----------



## Andorphine (7. Oktober 2016)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mich interessiert auch wo die alte Adresse herkommt? Und wenn deine Daten aktuell gewesen wären dann hätte ich das Teil als wiederruf zurück geschickt und woanders bestellt wenn der Fehler bei cu gelegen hat. Ich denke auch das du auf deinen Kosten sitzen bleibst.



Wird ein uralt Konto gewesen sein, welches sie (ohne mein Einverständnis) mit meinem gemerged haben. Ich habe sogar eine mail vom 13.09. mit "Ihr neues Kundenkonto" und in meinem Kundenkonto sind auch nur meine Niederländischen Stammdaten enthalten. Verstehe, dass hier dran gezweifelt wird, aber das ist alles so abgelaufen und ich habe alles Schwarz auf Weiß.


----------



## Pumpi (8. Oktober 2016)

Ohne erheblichen Mahnaufwand kannst du nun garnichts machen. Wenn man sich die eBay Bewertungen von CU ansieht dann weis man eigentlich gleich bescheid, niemals ohne Paypal...


----------



## Andorphine (8. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die vielen Reaktionen. Habe zum Glück den ganzen Fall auf Papier. Frist habe ich gesetzt, wenns dann noch immer nicht klappt, habe ich zum Glück einen guten Freund der Rechtsanwalt ist...


----------



## Laudian (8. Oktober 2016)

Wie hast du denn bezahlt ? Manche nehmen als Lieferadresse automatisch die Adresse von Amazon Payment oder Paypal.


----------



## Andorphine (8. Oktober 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn bezahlt ? Manche nehmen als Lieferadresse automatisch die Adresse von Amazon Payment oder Paypal.



Per Vorkasse.


----------



## Pumpi (8. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du Pizza ausfährst kannst du den Verlust vermutlich effizienter ausgleichen. Da kommst du die Stunde locker auf 12€. Bei CU werden du und dein Rechtsanwaltfreund sicher nicht so gut weg kommen. Mehr als 50€ sind da nicht zu holen....


----------

